# Quadratmeter im String darstellen



## Guest (1. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern in einem JLabel "m hoch 2" darstellen. Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich den String dazu formatieren muß? Konnte bisher nix brauchbares finden.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jul 2005)

Drücke mal auf deiner Tastatur [Alt Gr]+[2]. 
Also die Atl Gr-Taste und mit ihr zusammen die Taste mit der 2 und " darauf.
Funktioniert aber nicht in der Console, da dort ein anderer Zeichensatz benutzt wird. Da müsstest du mal probieren.
In einer Component ist das kein Problem.
Gleiches trifft übrigens auch für das Eurozeichen zu.([Alt gr] + [e])


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2005)

Supi, so gehts!

Thx


----------

